# Males and Females- do you want boy kids or girl kids?



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

NikitaOneill:2011650 said:


> Why feminist, not a person who believes in gender equality?


...because 'feminist' and 'person who believes in gender equality' are, in fact, interchangeable. Or, as someone else put it so well:



skycloud86:2011679 said:


> A feminist does believe in equality between the sexes, but male privilege means that women are still not totally equal. *If you want to discuss this issue, I'm sure there's other threads you can do so in.*


Or, if you like, I can refer you elsewhere. Regardless, this thread is not the place for this discussion.


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm a female & I said I'd prefer a boy, but really it doesn't matter all that much. I just think since I'm kind of on the more masculin side myself, I'd be good at raising a little boy. I think it would be fun. But kids are kids.


----------



## Dorigen (Dec 24, 2011)

I want both genders. I grew up in a family with an older sister (10 years my senior, 28 now), two older brothers (7 years older, 25, and 2 years older, 20), and a younger brother (3 years younger, 15). Some other roughly-even mix would be wonderful to have, though I'd add that being wedged between two boys like I was could be a bit of a pain at times. The same-gender siblings being closer together age-wise would be better.

That said, if I absolutely had to choose, I do think raising a boy is probably easier in most respects.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, As a mother of one boy. I always wanted a girl. I was never ever ever close to my mother and I feel it was taken from me. So i think if I have a girl I would do all the things my mother never did and then some. Plus, Im pretty curious seeing a female version of me running around


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would be just as happy with either, but I would probably end up having to put up with a lot more difficulty bonding with other parents if I were to raise a boy the way I would want to, because of all of the social rules I would be breaking in order to make sure he is allowed to be fully authentic.

How I would allow him to dress, for instance, could be seen as having some kind of political motivation, when in fact it would really be about ensuring his freedom to like whatever he naturally likes, without any coercion or shaming. Allowing him to be emotionally open would be frowned upon by others, and I would have no control over what kinds of negative messages he might be absorbing when he was out of my sight. Protecting him from other people's unnecessary limitations would be nearly impossible. 

A girl would be easier to raise authentically, but then the challenge would be finding a way to instill a sense of self-worth that wouldn't be dependent on appearances or expressions of sexuality, in a world that is overflowing with the wrong kinds of examples.

The way things are right now, I don't want to have children. I already feel uncomfortably protective over my brother's unborn child, worried about all of the ways she could be corrupted by the world.


----------



## Ohhiknow67 (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, I am a female and would prefer to have a girl. Now, I know that might sound somewhat stereotypical but I am an after school teacher. Boys seem to get into more shit, hurt each other, and create more problems than the girls do. The girls are more respectful, and easy going. That being said, I would want a well-rounded girl; one that enjoys video games, and doesn't mind getting in the mud while playing but also likes some girl shit too. I wouldn't mind a boy though, because I don't think he would be a disrespectful child like the ones I experience at work.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe it's selfish but I just feel like it would be much easier to form a close and long-lasting bond with a girl than a boy. And I always wanted a sister, it would be nice to have a girl around!  And I just find it much easier to get along with little girls. I don't know how to entertain a boy!

Ooh, also this.



knittigan said:


> With that said, though, I feel like I should have voted girl because watching father-daughter interactions makes my ovaries melt.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

doesn't matter, because if I have a boy I will just raise him up to be a girl~


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I have two boys and a girl, and I don't care what the gender of my child is... although I like having been able to raise both.

As far as raising them as either, though, I'd rather let my kids tell me who they are and encourage them to be whatever they are, instead of forcing them one way or the other. (Two of my teens label themselves as straight and gender-typical, and the third identifies as very male now but also very gay.)


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I'd prefer a boy. I think I might be too protective of who my daughter dates and I'd love to coach sports for my son.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd prefer a boy only because my parents raised two girls and I have always sensed my dad would have benefited greatly by having a son as another addition to our immediate family. I think having two girls was very beneficial to my dad because I think he's softened up more especially over the years, but I guess just given I know what's it like to grow up with another sister, I'd like to experience how it is to have a boy in the mix. But really, having a child who is born healthy is most important, so in the end, it really doesn't matter whether my baby is a boy or a girl as either would be the apple of my eye.


----------



## waitwhat... (Feb 24, 2012)

I want both, but if I were to have only one child it would be a boy. I hope to have two girls and two boys, and want the first one to pop out a boy and the second a girl. That way the oldest boy can protect his siblings, and the two older kids can be role models for the youngest two. I also think boys are easier, mostly because I'm a tomboy and there is a LOT less drama.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> doesn't matter, because if I have a boy I will just raise him up to be a girl~


Please don't. Just raise him and let him decide.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

Ideally, my oldest child would be a boy and my youngest a girl. If I could only have one kid... I would rather have a boy.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> Please don't. Just raise him and let him decide.


If he really is born to be a man then whatever I do wouldn't make a difference


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> If he really is born to be a man then whatever I do wouldn't make a difference


Regardless, I believe it is cruel to raise a child to face possible negative discrimination because you made a personal decision for him that he should really decide himself.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Boys tend to have a tendency to hate their fathers so I'd rather have a girl


----------



## alvinfromwaterloo (Feb 28, 2012)

Not that I want kids for a loooooooooooong long long time, but I'd hope for at least one girl. I grew up mostly around women with men being antagonists so there's that. Also women from my background and culture seem to do better and integrate themselves well. I'd still love a boy though and would give either of them a significant head start in life (enroll them early in leadership or debate roles in clubs and activities, make them find passion and build drive before adulthood, and so on).


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish that there was an option for "it doesn't matter to me" kind of thing.
For me, it honestly doesn't matter, I'd be happy with either gender.
Though, I have hopes to have both a boy and a girl.
All in all it does not matter to me at all.
I'd be happy with whatever "came out" so to speak.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't care, I don't really want children currently but I did gender wouldn't matter.


----------



## OnMeEmNo (Jan 3, 2014)

I am a male and wanted 3 boys never really wanted a girl. 

I ended up with 2 boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VioletIris (Jan 15, 2010)

lol this entire topic. Basically I want a healthy human child.


----------



## Snowdrift (Dec 30, 2013)

VioletIris said:


> lol this entire topic. Basically I want a healthy human child.


I must say I agree with this most of all

(but if I could choose it would be a girl)


----------



## bluedaisy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm a girl and If I had to choose probably a boy. But I want a lot of kids, so if I could only have one I guess I'd want a girl. Either way I don't really care. I want to raise good little, respectful, and passionate children


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd really enjoy to raise a girl, but i wouldn't mind a boy either ^_^ o well, too early for me to be thinking about this anyway, but fudge it, i am an INFP, i can think about whatever the fudge i want!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I honestly don't care about the gender. If the kid is healthy and good, then I'm happy.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Boy or girl, doesn't really matter to me... I'd raise them to be critical thinkers with good hearts either way!


----------



## Drakeh (Dec 30, 2013)

I am male and I couldn't care less


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha I'll take it a step further, I want twin boys!

Although, I'd like to have a mix, of course. Two boys and a girl, or two girls and a boy. Whatever.

Either way, I mainly want them to be somewhat close in age. A year or two apart. I always admired how close twins were. It was like having a third layer of support in one's life.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Maybe a boy to carry on the family name.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't particularly want children, but if I had to have one, one girl.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> What's your gender, and what gender would you prefer your kid to be, if you had one?
> 
> I would prefer to have a girl. I think there's a few reasons, some of which are:
> 
> ...


Im a male , and to me it does not mather wheter my love child(s) is/are boy(s) or girl(s) i would love them whit whole my heart .
But i like the idee of having more kids then just 1 ^^


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

There is a 5th and 6th option: childfree. Some don't want to have children at all.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm female. 

If - for some reason - I had to choose one, I'd prefer to have a girl.
I like the idea you mention: raise a girl without treating her like a girl.

However, if I had a boy, I'd love them just the same and raise them up the same.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't mind, but I have been tougher to raise by my parents than my sister, I reckon, so I think girls are easier to raise


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm male and I don't want kids.

You forgot that option.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't have a preference... so guess you forgot another option :laughing:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a male and I don't want children.


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow, I'm surprised by the results!

I'm not sure if I even want to have kids, but if I do, I'd want a girl (I'm a female myself). In fact, I think I would get devastated and depressed if I'm pregnant and it turns out to be a boy.... maybe I should adopt LOL


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

No kids please.


----------

